# FIRST KIDDING!!!



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

My first kidding finally happened, albeit somewhat unexpectedly!

My ND first freshener, we didn't have any idea when she was due, other than it had to be before the end of January. She was living with a buck unfortunately it was her dad. ) when we bought her on August 31.

This morning at 11:00 I noticed her ligs were gone. No discharge, vulva pretty much the same as it has been for a couple weeks, slightly puffy but not loose, udder the same, maybe slightly fuller. 
So I set up the kid warming barrel in her pen, expecting to see gradual progression throughout the day and night. I went out around 4:45 to check if she was any closer. Low and behold, two little bucklings!!!!

One (I think the first born.) had somehow gotten separated from mom and found his way through the panel into the wether's pen. Thankfully he was ignoring the baby! Mom was in her box with the second and had him mostly cleaned off. The first was standing and bleating, but as a little wet still and actually had frost on the ends of his hair! I think mom must have been delivering the second before she finished cleaning the first. 
So I quick wrapped them both in receiving blankets and put them in the warmer. They were both making lots of noise, had their heads up and trying to walk. But they wouldn't nurse, as hard as I tried. Mom wasn't standing still for it either, too worried and wanting to clean them more. Which is good! She passed the placenta easily, although I did go in to make sure there wasn't another one because there was a large fluid filled bubble coming out, it looked exactly like before a kid comes! 
They still weren't nursing, although they wouldake a halfhearted attempt now and then, so I finally decided to take their temp. One was at 95, and the other at 97.5!! 
The temp outside was dropping quickly too, it was -4 when I went out, and by this time it was down to -15! So I quick wrapped them up, stuffed them in my coat, and ran them to the garage. Mom wouldn't follow, she kept going back to her pen and calling for them. So I laid them on an old coat by the wood stove and ran back for her. She of course made me drag her all the way! 
We set her up in our dog kennel in the garage. 
I warmed the babies in a garbage bag in a pan of warm water. They got more alert and stronger very quickly! The one who's temp was 95 was up to 97 after just a short time in the warm water. This time when we put them back with mom they were both standing and looking for a teat! 
Mom drank about 3 quarts of warm molasses water and ate her grain and alfalfa pellets. Mom was resting and babies were sleeping when I checked them a little bit ago. 
I'll get weights in a little bit.

I have to say, I'm glad the wait is over, but I can't believe it went so fast!
Praise the Lord it went smoothly though and they seem to be recovering from their chilly arrival. 
Any advice you could give I would be glad to hear!!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

More pictures!









Up and moving around!








Hey bro!









First born (I think.) 4lb 9oz








5lb 4oz 
Will his ears start sticking out more? They were very cold and stiff when we brought them inside. I don't think they dried and the moisture froze. It only took a couple minutes of holding them between our fingers to get them flexible again, so I don't think they actually froze through.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are precious! You did a great job with them, nice work. 
I would like to add for future reference (if you didn't already know this), not to give a kid any milk unless his/her temperature is above 100, because if it's any lower than that they can't process the milk/colostrum and it can be fatal.

And yes, that one kid's ears should straighten up in a couple days.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Delivering in THIS weather? Ugh! Glad you could get them inside and warm them up. They are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh my goodness what a story. I felt I was with you every step. You were amazing and so glad everyone is doing well. They are cheek pinching cuties. Lol. Congratulations.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

You did a great job! And they're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------

